# motorhoming in Spain



## 99515 (Jun 3, 2006)

[align=justify]Can anyone tell me if there is a similar system to the french aires and German Stellplatz in Spain please.

Cheers.

Christine.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Regretfully no. They just want to push you into crowded campsites unfortunately The ones I have seen look to be fire traps!!!!


----------



## 99515 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks Grouch. 

Does anyone know of an alternative? Or got experience of spending extended time travelling spain. I've had a look at some of the campsites in my Euro Camping Guide, but they are so expensive.


----------



## 99459 (May 29, 2006)

*motorhoming in spain*

hi folks,

been motorhoming in spain for 4 years, also 20 years hgv driver all across spain. never seen anything like french aires but you will always get safe overnight parking if you park at road house( cafe/ bars where trucks park) I have never had a problem in all the years i have been driving in spain. have always been of the opinion, safety in numbers, It has always worked for me.

RUSS


----------



## 99515 (Jun 3, 2006)

Cheers Russ, will bear that in mind, sounds like a positive option.

Regards,

Christine.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Hi there,
you could try this Spanish website, where Spanish motorhomers list their wild camping and similar spots:www.viajarenautocaravana.com/aquiparamos.
saluti, eddied


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

This is not a definitive answer but based on my experiences and talking to others.

The Mediteranean coast is getting tricky in terms of free camping and camp sites vary wildly from cheap and cramped to expensive and good. I have had little to do with them. It is still possible to find good wild camping if you go inland some.

There is still plenty of good wild camping on all the Atlantic coasts, particularly the North, and inland.

Like most places keep away from big towns and busy areas and treat the place as you would like to be treated.

Good luck.


----------



## 99515 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys, you've been very helpful. We are going to be quite new to motorhoming, so all your help is really appreciated.

Regards,

Christine.


----------



## Slow (May 17, 2005)

We came across two spots in Roses (near Gerona) where MHs were wild camping last August.

Firstly, outside the Citadel walls just off the town centre. If you park anywhere you can find a spot, and walk around the perimeter of the Citadel, you'll find the spot.

Secondly, in the car park between the Castell Mar campsite and the beach.


----------



## 99515 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Gerona*

Thanks for the info on the spots in gerona, we intend to head down to Salou through france when we eventually set off, so thanks we'll bookmark these as places to look out for. 

Cheers

Christine.


----------

